# Seat belts



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi 
I drive a Prius and I also have a 100 pound German Shepherd. She loves to go for rides however Allie needs to have a seat belt. Petco has a Kurgo line and I wanted to know if anyone has experiences with different types of seat belts. We have been putting off getting a seat belt but I am afraid, as we drive around town - albeit short drives, that she could be injured or interfere with my driving. Buying a larger car is not an option for monetary reasons.

Thank you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dog seat belts are NOT all alike. Some are harder to put on, some don't allow the dogs to move, and some aren't strong enough to help in an accident.

This site explains safety features to look for: Dog Seatbelts


Here's some systems:
Seatbelt Information

USA K9 Outfitters

Pet Safety Belts | The Dog Seat Belt & Walking Harness

Ruff Rider | Dog Seatbelts | Car Safety Harnesses and Pet Safety


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I use and love the champion seatbelts from USAK9outfitters. it's easy to put on and strap to the seatbelt, my dogs can sit, stand, turn around, and lay down without getting tangled in the seatbelt. I agree with MRL not all seatbelts are the same, I had crappy ones from Petsmart,before I found the ones I use now, and I don't think they would hold in a car accident.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. will check out this information.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also use the Champion seatbelts. I've been using them for years now, before that I tried multiple types but I liked this one the best.

One thing to keep in mind is that many "car restraints" are not strong enough to hold up in an accident or sudden stop. Often if you read the fine print they will even have something on the label such as "for normal auto use only". There are only a few out there that are actually strength rated and/or safety tested. The ones I know of that are rated/tested are: Ruff Rider Roadie, Champion, PetBuckle and Snoozr.


----------

